# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  League of Legends

## Lepri

A luan ndonjeri ne League of Legends? Eshte nje loje "falas" qe luhet "online" e tipit MOBA, ku objektivi eshte te shkaterrosh "Nexus-in" (shqip, te kapesh bazen e tjetrit). Mund te zgjedhesh mes nje varieteti te madh personazhet, te gjithe me nga 4 abilitete unike. 
Sot si loje eshte nje nder me te perhapurat, me mbi 30 milion persona qe e luajne cdo muaj.

Kjo video mund t'ju japi nje ide mbi menyren si luhet loja:



Nese doni ta provoni, mund te regjistroheni ketu: http://signup.leagueoflegends.com/?r...25307997354275 (nese mund te me beni nje nder qe nuk ju kushton gje, ky eshte link referal per mua)
(ose jo, ky eshte linku jo-referal): https://signup.leagueoflegends.com/en/signup/index

Sa per serverin, ju keshilloj regjistrohuni ne EU-North & East ose EU-West, meqe jane serverat europiane dhe ping eshte edhe me i ulet. 
Kam mbi nje vit qe luaj kete loje, dhe skam pasur rastin te takoj asnje shqiptar, keshtu qe me shkoi mendja te pyes ketu.
Nqs e provoni si loje, ose keni kohe qe luani mund te me shtoni si shok:
ne EU-W: Elvisi
ne EU-NE: Lepri

----------


## Harakiri

Vallaj un se kuptoj si vazhdojne e i luajne njerezit HON e LOL me daljen e Dota 2. Eshte kulmi i MOBA-ve qofte nga ana artistike e ajo teknike. 
"Art" nga LOL:

----------


## Lepri

Cdo loje ka pluset dhe minuset e veta. Varet nga kush e luan, dhe se cfare pelqen. Se kam luajtur ndonjehere Dota 2, keshtu qe s'mund te flas per te, por per mendimin tim LoL eshte Moba me e mire qe personalisht kam luajtur deri tani.

----------


## yllbardh

Tunnel strategy games....lol..


maybe you'll see a light at the end of the tunnel....lol

----------

